# Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whatever



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

So, what, is that rule mutually ignored now? Hope so.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hang on, is Tyrus wearing the number 11 there?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Hang on, is Tyrus wearing the number 11 there?


No, it's 24.

Hmm. Wallace has all that hair, but someone else has less hair:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, how did I miss this thread?! Big Ben, and TyTy look buffer. Especially Big Ben. Tyrus does look like he may have gained those 10lbs as his arms look more bulkier.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

By the way, this is last year:











No headband. :raised_ey


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why are Noah's legs a different colour from his arms?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I like this one:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Why are Noah's legs a different colour from his arms?


Those sides of his arms got less sun exposure than his legs.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why are Noah's legs a different colour from his head, then??


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

And why does Acie Law have a tattoo of a potato waffle?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



Sham said:


> Why are Noah's legs a different colour from his head, then??


They aren't pointing their lights at his legs.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

:|


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Why are Noah's legs a different colour from his head, then??


What's with all these questions!?!!!!:thinking: 

Maybe he wore a hat out all summer long.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

narek said:


> What's with all these questions?



Did you really think I was going to sit there idly by as pictures of NBA players looking ridiculously awkward and stupid pour out of every website on the web, without making just a fewwwwww completely unecessary observations? I thought you knew me better than that.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



Sham said:


> So, what, is that rule mutually ignored now? Hope so.


Tyrus' arms look bigger don't they? Alot stronger in my opinion. That's key for him. If you use Wallace's arms as a comparison of scale, Tyrus arms looks 25% bigger easily.

Plus Tyrus wore a headband at the slam dunk contest, so I wouldn't read into too many changes on that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All that money and Karl cant whiten his teeth. Jeez!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe this is an indication that Skiles is canning the headband rule.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Maybe this is an indication that Skiles is canning the headband rule.


Why, yes, he will:



> For a franchise that endured answering questions about Dennis Rodman's muzzled German shepherd on Bulls Media Day, vintage 1996, Monday night at the Berto Center seemed subdued, if not equally silly.
> 
> Ben Wallace will be allowed to wear his signature headband this season.
> 
> ...


Skiles lets players decide heady issue


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> Did you really think I was going to sit there idly by as pictures of NBA players looking ridiculously awkward and stupid pour out of every website on the web, without making just a fewwwwww completely unecessary observations? I thought you knew me better than that.


No, and yes. Or would that be yes, and no? :biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

narek said:


> Why, yes, he will:
> 
> 
> 
> Skiles lets players decide heady issue


Big Ben looks more ripped this year and hopefully the headband will provide that extra oomph for him. I think he will be ready for a big season. He'll want to show the doubters that he can still play at a near DPOY level. I would like Skiles to monitor his minutes to keep him fresh and help Noah become accustuomed to the NBA for a playoff run.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh, and Eddy Curry's still fat.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*

IF Ben Wallace is 6"9 in shoes, Tyrus is EASILY 6"10 now.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



Sham said:


> Oh, and Eddy Curry's still fat.



Good Lord! I thought for a minute that was Robert Traylor.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



BeZerker2008 said:


> Good Lord! I thought for a minute that was Robert Traylor.


If you look closely, you'll see that this picture wasn't actually taken in a prison shower.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



BeZerker2008 said:


> Good Lord! I thought for a minute that was Robert Traylor.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



HB said:


> All that money and Karl cant whiten his teeth. Jeez!


:lol: 

I was thinking the same thing; they _are_ *yellow*


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Sham said:


> Oh, and Eddy Curry's still fat.


Brain of a child, body of a marshmellow man, and what about the tats? Is there an inch of his upper body without tats now? I have 4 tats myself, and look back and wish I never had them. He looks like the tatoo guy in the circus. 

Fitting, as the Knicks truly are a circus now. Add Marbury, Randolph, and the rest of those cartoon characters. Then of course the creator of it all, the genius Isiah. Isiah will probably get a raise from Dolan for being found guilty because he feels sorry for them.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Sham said:


> Oh, and Eddy Curry's still fat.


Can somebody do pictures side to side of Curry in this picture and another picture his last year with the Bulls? Must be 40 lbs fatter, as I thought he looked extremely fit that last Bulls season. Will really illustrate the difference in playing for Pax and Skiles compared to Isiah and Dolan.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

or


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Great effort and fast KJ, thanks! Picture is worth 1000 words (or in Curry's case 1000 cheeseburgers)


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



BeZerker2008 said:


> Good Lord! I thought for a minute that was Robert Traylor.


Curry is really at a crossroads in his career. He's going to be 25 years old. If he hasn't put the time and effort to work on his body, will he ever? I really see him heading the way of Stanley Roberts and Traylor. What a complete waste. I'm more and more glad we dumped him when we did for Tyrus and Noah.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

And here are the members of the NBA All-Defensive First Team.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Another shot of Ben and Tyrus. Tyrus just looks like a bigger player this year strength and height.

Here's a link to the rest of the Media Day Photos:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/photos


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crap Noc is thin. Who's the guy next to him?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ben and wife. Hello nurse! She must be 6'1 (or he must be 6'6').


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thabo, Blue Steel was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Crap Noc is thin. Who's the guy next to him?


Either you're making fun of Mr. Khryapa or you honestly didn't know it was him. I couldn't tell either way.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> Ben and wife. Hello nurse! She must be 6'1 (or he must be 6'6').


Or she's wearing heels.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> Or she's wearing heels.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Wallace wore headband to media day and didn't get suspended or bollocked or whate*



lougehrig said:


> And here are the members of the NBA All-Defensive First Team.


Why does Jamal Crawford have a look on his face like someone farted...might have been Stephon seeing how he's the only one smiling...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Either you're making fun of Mr. Khryapa or you honestly didn't know it was him. I couldn't tell either way.


It was a joke. I'm quite funny (as you can see).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> It was a joke. I'm quite funny (as you can see).


Ah. I forgot to add to the "I couldn't tell either way" that I thought it was funny either way.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Report: Wallace can wear headband 

The team has decided to allow Ben Wallace to wear his signature headband, according to a Chicago Tribune report. 
"We still have a no-headband rule," coach Scott Skiles told the Chicago Tribune. "I just left it up to the guys who have been here if they wanted to make an exception for Ben. I was fine with it. They were fine with it."


----------

